# Purpsdro 3600 watt tree grow!!!



## Purpsdro420 (Sep 2, 2013)

Well the vert section is kinda lacking around RIU so I figured I would post my vert tree grow to try and help out and do my part. First the strain is my own cross of purps x master kush. Second I have chemdog x black domina and last I have chemdog x white rhino. My grow medium of choice is promix in 18 gallon pots and one is in a 20 gallon. For lights right now I have 3 1000's and 1 600. So ill be upgrading to 2 more 1000's but for now it's what I got to work with. For nutes I'm using GH flora bloom and flora micro with some liquid cool bloom and some Epsom salt and at the end a couple doses of overdrive. I vegged these plants for just over 8 weeks but half of that was spent under some t-5s. Now it's time for some pictures! Let me know what you guys think. Any questions ,comments , anything just let me know


----------



## Sire Killem All (Sep 2, 2013)

very nice, those are some beast bigger the then 18gl pots!! how big is ur room?


----------



## Purpsdro420 (Sep 2, 2013)

My rooms roughly 11 1/2 ft long and 8 1/2 ft wide with just under 8ft ceilings.... Actually the 18 gallons are a little under sized I think I may go 25 gal next run.


----------



## Purpsdro420 (Sep 2, 2013)

It's also a little cramped next run will have less plants. This run was from seed so I had a little variation in the plants . Next run I'm running all the same pheno


----------



## Kumar.420.HPS (Sep 3, 2013)

might i say, good show!


----------



## Purpsdro420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you very much! I wish more people would try vert growing its a blast and it seem like I get next to no fluff with this way and I yeild way more than I did horizontally


----------



## Sire Killem All (Sep 3, 2013)

doing half assed vert out of necessity... so scared of tent collapse. one i get a house for sure i'm building a stadium.


----------



## Purpsdro420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Before I built this room I had a 4x4 tent with 6 plants in 5 gal buckets with a 600 vert right in the center worked fucking awesome lol they grew great, but a room works better. Can I ask why your worried about your tent collapsing? It should put less stress and weight because an air cooled reflector weight about 15-30 lbs my vertical socket weights less than a pound


----------



## hoonry (Sep 5, 2013)

do you rotate yer pots or just set 'em and forget 'em? and if you don't rotate, is it necessary to prune up the "north" side of the plant? it looks like you just let them do their thing - no trellising? hey superb job man that is what I consider inspiration!


----------



## Purpsdro420 (Sep 5, 2013)

Actually I don't rotate them . The way I have my lights placed every side pretty much gets covered except for the corner by the door and I did trim that plant up... Next go I'm adding one more bulb to the side so every side will get light


----------



## Purpsdro420 (Sep 5, 2013)

I also heavily prune fan leafs. So I get a lot of penetration into the canopy


----------



## hoonry (Sep 5, 2013)

thx man - been thinking about trying out a vertical scrog or cage for willowy sativas that normally get too tall to get good light to the lowers. this seems like a good solution - although it seems like the setup pattern would be a tad different than for your squatter indica doms.


----------

